

Try Elixir - sirchurchill
http://tryelixir.org/

======
mononcqc

        Interactive Elixir (0.9.4-dev)
        iex(1)> :start
        iex(1)> 8 + 4
        ...(1)>
    

And then the session freezes. Tutorial is unclear about what to do following
that.

E: appears to be broken in FF 22.0 for me, but works in Chrome. Other people
with a similar FF version do not seem to be having the same issue. Disregard
this comment.

~~~
greenail
generally it seems to work

    
    
        Interactive Elixir (0.9.4-dev)
        iex(1)> {:true,foo} =  {:true,123}
        {true, 123}
        iex(3)> IO.puts foo
        ** (RuntimeError) restricted
        iex(3)> inspect foo
        "123"

------
jweir
Nice intro. I have been curious about this language and it is great to give a
try without any install.

Might be a bug - with the Lists example after I typed in part of the tutorial
it jumped to the next example. I was not expecting a change jump.

~~~
sirchurchill
Yeah, I'm asking for a valid list and it jumps as soon as you enter one, which
is not that useful on that part of the tutorial, I'm going to change it,
thanks.

